# Storage temperature of menopur



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,

I started injecting menopur last night, and had it stored in my bedroom for a month prior to this whilst waiting to start treatment.  I read the info leaflet supplied by the manufacturer last night which states not to store menopur above 25c and am really concerned that the quality of the drugs may have been impaired by the high temperatures we had recently - the temp in my daughter's bedroom reached 27 degrees at one point.  I'm hoping that as they weren't stored at a high temperature constantly that I'm panicking needlessly - can you advise please?  

Many thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't worry so long as they weren't stored at a high temprature constantly the they will be fine. You'll be using them up pretty quickly anyway so it won't matter.

All the best for the cycle    
Maz x


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks ever so much for your reply.  Judging by my foul mood today I did think they must be working ok!


----------

